# Maxillaria fractiflexa culture



## OrchidIsa (Aug 1, 2014)

Bought a maxillara fractiflexa last October from Ecuagenera and since... nothing happened. No leaves, no pseudo, only a few spots on the leaves (there was some when I got it).

Somebody has one and has some culture tricks?

Thanks!


----------



## abax (Aug 2, 2014)

I put my Maxies in a basket with long-fibered coco and high 'em high
in the greenhouse. They get watered and fertilized with all my other
orchids...no special treatment.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Aug 2, 2014)

hum.... ok... So mine just doesn't love me!!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 2, 2014)

I've had plastic orchids before also, hope it wakes up


----------



## abax (Aug 3, 2014)

Isa, mine grows like crazy, but hasn't bloomed in a couple of years. Not
enough light, I think. It's a large plant with probably 8 pbulbs. Seems
like a pouter to me.


----------



## bullsie (Aug 6, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> I've had plastic orchids before also, hope it wakes up



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

